# [Comic] Fight Inside of Me.



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I caught chills reading that


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

That is SO cool!


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Word.


----------

